# V72.31 - is thre a better code



## sable (Sep 12, 2012)

is thre a better code to use other than V72.31 for a preventative pap, i am have insurance companies deny claims with using V72.31 for a routine Gyn exam


----------



## laltman82 (Sep 13, 2012)

for the paps you would use v76.2


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 13, 2012)

You cannot code the V76.2 with the V72.31.  However if the patient has had a hysterectomy, with no remaining cervical stump then you do add a V76.47 with the appropriate V88.xx code.  Or if the timing is off for the annual or bi annual covered exam then it will be denied.  What does the denial state?


----------



## sknapp56 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Pap*

I use the V72.31 for the exam and the V76.2 for the pap smear. If the patient has had a hysterectomy I use the V76.47 for non malignant condition and V67.01 for malingnant condition along with the V88.01.

Sue Knapp, CPC,COBGC


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 17, 2012)

sknapp56 said:


> I use the V72.31 for the exam and the V76.2 for the pap smear. If the patient has had a hysterectomy I use the V76.47 for non malignant condition and V67.01 for malingnant condition along with the V88.01.
> 
> Sue Knapp, CPC,COBGC


If you look in the ICD-9 book under the V72.3 category you will see an inclusion note note that states the V72.3 codes include the V76.2, therefore it is incorrect to use these two codes together.  The V76.47 is for a vaginal pap and has nothing to do with whether the hysterectomy was for malignant or non malignant reasons.  You must know whether the patient has a remaining cervical stump before selecting the V88.xx code.  The V67.01 is a code for a surgical follow up, if this is a routine well woman it is not a surgical follow up.


----------

